# Sorby Proedge Proset angle setter



## Random Orbital Bob (24 Jun 2015)

Hi Folks

About once a month on various forums I get asked what protrusion settings correspond to the proset jig you can buy for the proedge. Apparently they're not available anywhere online. Does anyone have one? If so would you be kind enough to measure the distances for each angle's protrusion and publish them here please? Then I'll be able to answer the repeated question once and for all


----------



## marcros (24 Jun 2015)

post957618.html?hilit=%20angles#p957618 (last post)

I think that is the info that you want.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (24 Jun 2015)

you are a gentlemen and no mistake Mistake Mark


----------



## woodpig (24 Jun 2015)

Nice one. I was thinking of asking the same question! :wink:


----------



## tony (10 Jan 2021)

I know this was 5 1/2 years ago but why can't I open the link ?


----------



## marcros (10 Jan 2021)

I dont know. let me see if I can find it in my old posts. if not, I can measure it again.


----------



## marcros (10 Jan 2021)

Sorby Pro-edge belts


Update:- You convinced me and I put my money where my mouth was, so to speak, and got the RS PE a couple of weeks ago. Thanks for the advice. If you're still looking to sell on a couple of those trizact belts to get back some of your initial outlay, I'd be very interested. I'm also considering...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk





last post is the one that you need. it is a nicely made jig, and is useful to be able to put the collar against the bench edge and hit a stop. I would suggest buying or making a jig rather than using a tape measure. It would be very quick and easy to make.


----------

